# We have babies!



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

I posted back in June about the 2 eggs I saw on the nice wide area under my fire escape - a perfect nesting spot where pidgies used to nest before they put mesh over the skylight. The fire department recently had the building owner remove the mesh and the pidgies moved right back in.

The two eggs never hatched. I actually couldn't reach them or I would have removed them from the nest so they could re-use the nest, but - c'est la vie.

Anyway this morning I heard little squeaks for the first time!!! So I opened the window and a pigeon flew up in alarm from under the fire escape (I have several panels of grey astroturf over the fire escape so I can't actually see what's under there unless I open the window and lift up a corner of the astroturf).

When I peeked under the astroturf, I saw those same two eggs under there in the nest, undisturbed. I peered through the bars while the pigeon sat on the fire escape two flights up making very concerned mommy or daddy noises. Then I spotted the babies! They were directly under my kitchen window, a couple of feet from the nest. I can't tell how old they are but they're pretty darned young. Very small, with patchy yellow fluff on them.

So I shut the window and will leave them alone for the most part.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Could somebody point me to the link with the photos of baby pigeons at different ages?


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Congrats! You've adopted some new birds. Hopefully everything will turn out fine. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

SerendipityCA said:


> Could somebody point me to the link with the photos of baby pigeons at different ages?


This will give you an idea. The second egg in this clutch was unfertilized, so George grew up alone. Click on individual photos to enlarge. Here and here, too.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

If you want to follow my thread, I'm raising little Splotches right now. He's *about a week old* and, just to let you know, pigeons grow up pretty darn fast!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f40/new-baby-pigeon-38757.html
By the way, I've showed pics of him since day 4. I hope thats not too old.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

SerendipityCA said:


> Could somebody point me to the link with the photos of baby pigeons at different ages?


http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Terry


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Hm, hard to tell how old they are from looking at the excellent photos. I'd have to go both by size and feathering. Hard to judge the size and I can't really see their faces, I'm looking at them from directly above, through the slats of the fire escape, and it's dark under there. They have almost no yellow on the wings but lots on their heads. I just peeked out at them. Usually if the parent is there it flies up in alarm when i open the window but it didn't, so I assumed there was no parent there. I was talking pretty to the babies when I heard a "phhruph" and the parent walked over (the ledge is about 6x3 and covered in astroturf squares so I could only see what was under the square I had lifted up)...he kind of faced off with me, I think he was being protective, so I talked gently to him and lowered the astroturf back down and shut the window. Just now I saw the other one fly down. No squeaking though. Maybe they're full.


----------

